# Furry print - unwanted 3d effect



## comabeat (Dec 30, 2011)

Im looking thru the threads and i can see some answers but unsure if they are pertaining to this particular problem so posting some pics with this one... im having problems printing on hoodies (20/80 poly cotton mix) im printing then flashing then printing again to get an opaque print which work well for tshirts but im getting a un wanted 3d effect that looks like the fibers are all standing on end a little like velcro ... any help appreciated

crappy 3d effect
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7PSGIKQs8k3bDlEQlR1TXMtaGc/view?usp=sharing

better result on tees (still not amazing)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7PSGIKQs8k3bnVmOFE2WkVRbE0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## dd2 (Sep 15, 2010)

Check your "off contact" , make sure you are clearing the ink from the screen and most importantly when printing white- buy a quality ink. There are several quality inks, I usually stay with Triangle amd Union product's. Stir the ink well +especially white) before printing. you may also be experiencing some fibrillation.


----------



## dd2 (Sep 15, 2010)

Also, ensure your adhesive is holding the sweatshirt to the pallet and not lifting with the screen. Good luck.


----------



## comabeat (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you testing will commence tomorrow ... thanks again for the pointers


----------

